# Mr. Bubbles - Skunk #1 - Indoor Grow



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 21, 2008)

Decided to start a grow journal, nothing fancy but gonna keep some records and maybe learn a few things in the process. Feel free ask if you have any questions. 

The light is a homemade fixture with three sockets and Y splitters. I am using 6 23w daylight CFL's. The soil is Pro-Mix and the containers are 5 x 5 x 6 3/4 high. The room is small linen closet with an 8 inch passive exhaust into the attic. There is also a 6 inch intake you should be able to see on the left with a cheap Suncourt inline fan in the wall.

The Skunk #1 seeds were germinated in a papertowel and placed in soil at different times. The first 3 12/29, then 2 12/31, and finally 1 on 1/5.

Day 14;





In this picture the two in the back, middle and right side were starting to claw and droop alot.

Mr. Bubbles


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 21, 2008)

Day 18;




The plant that looked the worst at day 14 has sprung to life but there are still a few that are exhibiting a little claw or droopy leaves. This photo above was after 1/4 dose of FoxFarm's nutes. Week 3 from the soil schedule. 

I have come to the theory that a few of the plants were overwatered and some even underwatered. I believe this happen as I was bringing the 6 onto the same watering schedule.

Mr. Bubbles


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2008)

*Looking great Mr. B.  *


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice Skunks Mr.B!


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello,

Just be careful adding nutes the soil to early you have now should be enough for about a month. Hope it turns aroung for ya. Are you also making sure your PH in your water is correct right?Keep us posted with pics.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 22, 2008)

wow looking killer man, what sorta lighting are you going to flower with? are you doing clones?


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 22, 2008)

good growing mr bubbles.


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Jan 22, 2008)

looking good so far


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooohhhh... I loves me some Skunk1. So sweet and Skunky. You'll have to let me know how they smell for you. I got my seeds from Nirvana, two out of the 7 that lived became females... and if you didn't touch them or move them too much, they didn't smell at all. My bagseed I had was stinkin up the place, but even in full flower my apartment barely smelled of pot. But soon as any part of that plant gets rubbed... get a gas mask on cuz she stinks go damn good you'll wanna smoke her right on the spot.




This is her just a few weeks into flower. I started her at the end of January, and this was in Mid-Late March. With the pot she was in she was about 4' tall. And she was pruned once as you can see. 

I am really going to pay attention here, maybe you can teach me a trick or two lol.

 :argue:  And then fight over who's is better! And realize there is no way to find out other than pictures lol.  

GOOD LUCK! Maybe a certain someone will toss you some of that Green Mojo...


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 22, 2008)

Time for another update and am I going to field a few of the questions;

Saltrock
"Just be careful adding nutes the soil to early you have now should be enough for about a month. Hope it turns aroung for ya. Are you also making sure your PH in your water is correct right?"

*I should be ok on nutrients. I am starting with 1/4 doses and am keeping a close eye on the tips for signs of burn.  I have PH'd the water with and without nutrients using drops. In both cases I was just under 7.*

Akirahz
"wow looking killer man, what sorta lighting are you going to flower with? are you doing clones?"

*Unfortuently this is top secret information to be revealed along the way.*

Laylow6988
"You'll have to let me know how they smell for you. I got my seeds from Nirvana, two out of the 7 that lived became females."

*Your plant looks great and I am sorry to hear about the low female to male ratio. The Skunk #1 seeds I am working with are from Sensi a different breeder and they were purchased from World Wide Marijuana Seeds*

Thanks for all the comments and questions. 

Today 1/22 is day 23. The plants were light and soil was pretty dry so I watered with a 1/2 dose of nutrients.  My previous water was 4 days ago and did not contain any nutes. 

Here is the first picture with the three worst looking ones in front prior to watering.




Here is the second picture with the other three in front after the watering.




I am using FoxFarm's three pack to feed with currently.




Mr. Bubbles


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 25, 2008)

Today is 1/25 day 26;

I watered with plain water after only 3 days, these folks are really drinking it up now. I also finished removing the single finger leaves from each plant. One single finger leaf was removed 4 days ago and the 2nd from each plant today.  These leaves were laying on the soil, turning yellow, and just a hassle to water around.

I gave each of them inmate names, replaced 3 of the 23w CFL's with 3 46w CFLs, and finally set their cycle from 24/0 to 20/4.

I am amazed at the under growth and really looking forward to flowering these.  I went with the brighter bulbs for more pentration and changed their cycle to buy me a little more time in veg.

Before doing anything I snapped a shot of the three in the front;




After todays proceedings with the other three in front;




Mr. Bubbles


----------



## berserker (Jan 25, 2008)

Your plants are looking really good,Some GREEN MOJO for your grow.Keep it GREEN Mr.Bubbles


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 25, 2008)

there looking nice


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for comments and MOJO.

Today is 1/29 Day 30;

I am giving them a 3/4 dose of nutrients today with their water.

Here they are before the water;




After the water with the other three in front;




Mr. Bubbles


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 29, 2008)

good growing mr bubbles, keep it up, can't wait to see these flower


----------



## thestandard (Jan 29, 2008)

great thread, lookin great!


----------



## berserker (Jan 29, 2008)

Them plants are looking healthy and happy.Keep it GREEN:aok:


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 29, 2008)

lookin good!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice Job Bubbles..Keep on keeping on man...looking forward to some FAT Budds..


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 1, 2008)

Again thanks for all the comments. 

Today is 2/1 day 33;

Here they are before the water;




Here is a shot of the other three in front after the water;




Finally here is a shot of the 6 outside of the room.




I added 4" fan and gave the whole area a good cleaning.

I am still a little worried about using CFL's at this later stage, am I really giving them enough light? The smaller pots also worry me but the grow continues on. I want to go at least 2 more weeks under the current setup but only time will tell.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks Good Mr Bubbles..


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking beautiful bro :aok:


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 6, 2008)

Today is 2/6 day 38;

My first of many posts on my new Apple MacBook ...

Everything looks great. They continue to grow in the smaller pots under the CFL's.  After reading Widowmaker's journal I decided to try and sex them prior to flowering. It looks like I have 4 females and two males. The males have been placed into flower to confirm and collect pollen from. The females;

Here is a shot of the four prior to watering;





And another with the other two in front after watering;




Finally one of the four outside the room;




I am thinking clones in 10 days and flowering in 14...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great. Real healthy looking with nice tight nodes. Just how ya want them. Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice Mr. Bubbles,
  Lokking good all around, heck I even like the containers dude.
sound like a real good location as well.
smoke in peace
Kingkahuuna


----------



## LoveIt (Feb 8, 2008)

awesome man- sure got your **** in a group


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 8, 2008)

Today is 2/8 day 40;

So much was done today I don't know where to start. First in the AM they were removed from the area and feed a full dose of nutrients. Here are a few shots;





Later that day I cleaned and tweaked the cloner changing a few things from what I learned the first time through. Here are some shots of what I am currently using;




In the spirit of rock wool I used 1/2 a cube to support the cuttings and block light into the reservoir. Finally the clean up process and the clones and plants were put away;




The ladies are crying for more light and more growing space. It looks like Sunday I will be transplanting and placing them into flower.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow your ladies look lovely. when do u plan on sending the big ones into flower? mine were about that size when i sent them and it looks to have grown to the perfect size for me. keep up the good work


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 10, 2008)

Well today is Sunday Day 42.

What a day it has been, the flower area got a complete cleaning and is one step closer to perfect. I transplanted the 4 ladies into new pots and fresh ProMix. The new pots are 10 X 10 X 11 high and sitting up in the area.  I am so tired and have a lot of cleanup to do tomorrow outside the area. I tried to take some photos but the area is tight and the HPS is running.

Here is what I have for now, I will try to get in the room once a week to take some better photos without the HPS on. For the record its a 400w with a Lumatek ballast and an EasyCool 6 hood. The room is a work of art and my pride and joy. It all started with a hammer and hole in the wall followed by the discovery of a few empty beer cans.

Here are all the photos sorry I couldn't pull myself together to take any better shots.

Looking in and right, I usually work from this area.



Left & Up




Here is what I see looking in;




And finally one from a little further away;



The entrance into the area I believe is 20x20 :holysheep: 

Roughly guessing I am going to say the grow area is 3 1/2 ft X 5 1/2 ft X 4 1/2 ft to hit reflector. There is so much I could tell you about the space and what I have done LOL but I don't want to put any stoners asleep.

Questions feel free to ask. I am still a HUGE noob and am learning everyday, I love it.  Each grow gets better with experience and setup tweaking.


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 11, 2008)

Lookin awesome man, wish i had as legit of a setup....it will have to wait till I live in my own house , not apt.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Very nice clean set up and the ladies are looking great. What more can ya ask for except some bud and that's gonna be coming soon. Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## mero (Feb 11, 2008)

wow man looking great ! love the setup.
wateva your doin is working so keep it up and keep the pics coming 

merroooo


----------



## berserker (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking very nice in there.Love your set up,looks like you have put some time and thought into it.All that will pay off in the end for you at harvest time.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 11, 2008)

:watchplant:   looking good, puts my messy grow to shame.  I bet your desktop is nice and neat too.  :rofl:


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 15, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> :watchplant:   looking good, puts my messy grow to shame.  I bet your desktop is nice and neat too.  :rofl:



I wouldn't have it any other way  

Today is 2/15 day 46.

The 2 males are out of the room and back upstairs to collect some pollen.  I am going to pickup a moisture meter tomorrow or Sunday.  I have yet to water since the transplant and the pots are still heavy and the finger test feels cool a little wet. At least 7 days between waterings is what I am expecting and it just doesn't seem right. The next 2-3 weeks when the root mass is filling the larger containers I bet it will be the same.

Now the bad news I was only certain 3 of the remaining 4 were females and it appears the 4th is leaning towards male. More bad news, I made a noob mistake and did not remove the labels from the smaller pots to place on the new pots during the transplant. So I may have 2 male clones in the mix inside the cloner.
:hitchair:

I have come to terms with the fact that it is near impossible to take any decent photos.

Here are today's shots;


----------



## Melissa (Feb 15, 2008)

Mr. Bubbles
 
Now the bad news I was only certain 3 of the remaining 4 were females and it appears the 4th is leaning towards male. More bad news said:


> I have come to terms with the fact that it is near impossible to take any decent photos
> 
> well your plants certainly look beautifull ,:bong2:


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 15, 2008)

lookin real good bro, lemme guess you smoke for the ocd lol, just playin bro, they look awesome! i want some skunky love!


Dc


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 16, 2008)

*Whats up mang. The ladies look great. Did you add any perlite to your soil mix? Perlite would help ya with water drainage and will give your roots some room to breath.  *


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 16, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang. The ladies look great. Did you add any perlite to your soil mix? Perlite would help ya with water drainage and will give your roots some room to breath.  *



Thanks for the info, the ProMix soil does contain perlite but after your comment I am thinking about adding more next time.  This is honestly the same thing I got going on with my WW at the moment.  The time between waterings is crazy long 7+ days and I am not certain if they really need water. I love your suggestion and will deploy it the next time through.


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm back today is 2/21 day 52;

I watered today for the first time since the transplant the pots were very light and dry. The roots have already made their way to the bottom of these containers. I continued on the Fox Farm feeding schedule giving the three a full dose of nutrients. I considered backing off a little because the new soil does have a little nutrients in it, but decided to stand the course. 

These are the BEST photos I can take given the space and accessibility. Unless this ship starts sinking I am not taking any more photos for at least 10-14 days in this space. LOL






Here I am laying down on the floor shooting up at the grow. The tops are about 11 inches from the light and the pots on right are I believe 20 inches off the floor.  I am really cutting it close, no worries anything that looks like it may get out of control will be tied down.




My life will get a lot easier once these two are removed from the room. They are schedule for execution March 7th and are not the prettiest plants to look at.




My hope is to post another update on the clones and start another GJ in 7-10 days. I am just starting to see some roots in the cloner, having some minor issues but I will triumph



Edit 2/24;  Having some curling in the tips; http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=213311#post213311


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 21, 2008)

awesome work man :aok:​


----------



## 'Fro man (Feb 22, 2008)

that gives all of us newbiy and 2cnd timers hope!! I have some Skunk # 11 (femenized) at about week 9 and they are looking good. They weren't quite that bushy 2 months ago, though.
Great Job!!
 "Fro


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Mar 4, 2008)

Today is 3/4 day 64;

Just 3 ladies left and they look amazing. No complaints at all. My only concern is temps in the upcoming months none of which are relevant to this grow. Nothing I have grown in the past could hold a candle to this attempt, I am so excited. 

Here are the pictures.






These shots hardly do them any justice, there is so little space for pictures :/


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice setup. Looks so clean and sterile.


----------



## LoveIt (Mar 5, 2008)

following your grow makes my o.c.d. side do this--->  :woohoo:

excellent everything, man 

:afroweed:


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Mar 12, 2008)

3/12 day 72

The ladies are doing a great. No more extended periods without watering. Only 3 days between the last 2 waterings. The flash does them a little extra justice but they look amazingly more green in person.





I will not be adding any additional perlite to the Promix next time.  I am considering stones of sorts in the bottom of the pots if they can be recycled easily.

Here are the clones I took, like everything else it has and will keep getting better over time. 4 of the clones are confirmed female.




Next time through I will be watching the PH closer, smaller cfl, and likely painting the top to keep more light out of the bubbler.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey there those are some awesome looking plants you have there! How long they been in flower now and surely they can't have too long left? I love it...great proof that CFLs do just fine in vegging!!


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 13, 2008)

Look great man.  It does look nice and clean.  They really bulked up in 8 days, thats great, be patient and you will have a nice harvest


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Mar 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey there those are some awesome looking plants you have there! How long they been in flower now and surely they can't have too long left? I love it...great proof that CFLs do just fine in vegging!!



Day 42 was the first day of flower, so that makes the pictures above 30 days under 12/12.  Please note day 1 starts when the germinated seed is buried in the soil.

I never thought for a minute they would get that bushy in the little pots under CFL's, I am loving it.

Thanks for the replies.

Edit;  I just read on the breeders site the flowering time is 45-50 days. I have my doubts I will be ready but I am excited about the shorter cycle. That puts me 3/27 - 4/1  In my dreams...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice grow bro, took me a min to read up, but seems like you have this down. Is your grow room in the under stairs? Nice!! .....lol


----------



## Thorn (Mar 18, 2008)

easy buddy  they do look great and i'm glad i seen these have done so well under CFLs ... so there is more to them ... hehe


----------



## smokybear (Mar 18, 2008)

Very beautiful ladies you have there Mr. Bubbles. They are definitely fattening up very nicely. Cant wait for more pictures in the near future. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and grow it big!


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Apr 6, 2008)

I just wanted to post whatever update I could. Some very exciting things are happening in my life and I will be shutting down soon enough. I still have a little time to finish up this grow so I will do my best to post updates when I can, but not from home any longer :/

I have only one picture for you, its from 4/1.  I have mostly cloudy and clear trichromes so the grow continues. My hope is when I return home on 4/10 it will be cutting time.


----------

